# Good poly sander for straight sand or 80/20 mix?



## justbarriault (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Guys, I've been plowing residential driveways for awhile and am now looking to get into sanding. I have a small SaltDogg TGS07 on order currently for my pickup (which just does a few driveways), and I'm looking for a 1.5 yard-2 yard sander for my 1 ton dump. I'm mixing my own sand/salt, and planned on about 80/20 mix ( I had the sand delivered last week, just waiting on salt). I'm thinking of a poly sander since they seem to be holding up pretty good, initial cost seem to be less, and they are lighter. As i'm researching these, some don't seem to do good with straight sand or 80/20 mix. I was really hoping that I would get by with something like the Salt Dogg SHPE1500 or 2000 due to it's price. Thoughts? I do have a heated building to keep it in but there are certainly times where it will be outside all night.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Both of those should handle 50/50 mix but not sure how they would do with straight sand or 80/20.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

The only poly/electric spreader that I'm aware of that can spread straight sand is the Boss VBX's with a pintle chain (not auger).


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

There's no way I'd run anything containing sand through an auger spreader. 

Something with a pintle chain is what you need if you plan to spread sand or salt sand mix. 

I thought I'd seen a Buyers poly drag chain spreader but could be mistaken.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

From what I've heard from local guys with saltdoggs, they won't spread sand or even pickle mix... ive ran several tons of pickle mix thru our tornados no problem!!! Pintle chain ofcouse!!


----------



## justbarriault (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for your input guys. I'll still wait for more to come in, but this is good stuff. Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I spread sand mixed about the same, 80 20 or even 90 10 in some cases. 
Using a vbx8000 with Pintle chain. Haven't had any problems at all. Only thing I would recommend is getting a vibrator or inverted v. I don't have either but you get some bridging compared to a gas vbox. It spreads great and I haven't had any problems. I don't do a ton of sanding, probably only 4 yds or so per storm. 
Best thing is compared to my gas vbox is I use way less sand. When I see it hitting a snow bank on the side of a road I turn the spinner down a notch, so it is all landing in the road.


----------



## justbarriault (Dec 30, 2011)

allagashpm said:


> I spread sand mixed about the same, 80 20 or even 90 10 in some cases.
> Using a vbx8000 with Pintle chain. Haven't had any problems at all. Only thing I would recommend is getting a vibrator or inverted v. I don't have either but you get some bridging compared to a gas vbox. It spreads great and I haven't had any problems. I don't do a ton of sanding, probably only 4 yds or so per storm.
> Best thing is compared to my gas vbox is I use way less sand. When I see it hitting a snow bank on the side of a road I turn the spinner down a notch, so it is all landing in the road.


This is great info, thank you very much!


----------



## reedo (Jan 2, 2014)

I had a salt dogg 2000 and would advise against running sand mix through it. The spread was absolutely horrible. That said we are now running a couple electric western Strykers. They are absolutely amazing spreaders. The spread pattern is extremely even, we run the route using noticeably less product than we previously did with the salt dogg, western ice breaker gas/chain, and Henderson gas/chain models we had.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a boss 9000 VBX with an auger and duel vibrator. I have run sand thru it. I do keep my sand dry and inside. The type of sand is important to allow for flow. So far we are happy. We do not seem to need the vibrator with pure rock or rail, maybe hit vibrate on and off to shake some down. With sand we keep the vibrator on high.


----------



## justbarriault (Dec 30, 2011)

I ended up stumbling on a new Air Flow PSV8E for a good deal. Not really what I wanted but needed one asap and the price was right. Thanks for your input!


----------



## simply_peter (Jan 10, 2008)

If you need to run sand stay away from the auger models. My experience is with the Salt Dogg SHPE 2000 poly model. For me the sand would not flow properly and I had to climb in the back, unbolting the top, and shovel and prod to get it to flow. 

I got this SHPE after using a 4 yard Salt Dogg and a Smith electric. I sold it as quickly as I could and went back to a stainless VBox with conveyor. 

If you want lightweight and electric try to find one of the Smith stainless models. I haven't tried the Western Stryker, but I like the design and I would think they should have good results with sand. 

My experience is with sand mix stored outside.


----------



## simply_peter (Jan 10, 2008)

Whoops just noticed you already found a vbox. Congrats. Looks like it should work good with sand.


----------



## justbarriault (Dec 30, 2011)

I did, but I'm not very happy with it. I'm tempted to try a vibrator in it but am nervous that is could crack being stainless steel. Going to do some more research on the Fisher Poly's since I see a lot of them being used up here, almost all of them actually


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Boss VBX with a pintle chain. I said it before, and it's still true. Auger models were not meant to spread sand. https://cdn.toro.com/en/~/media/Files/Boss/Brochure/2016_Spreader_Materials_Poster.ashx


----------



## simply_peter (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you have an inverted V in your spreader? If you do try taking that out. I have found they are not needed. 

Most of my spreading work was to cover other people for breakdowns. Usually spread wet sand salt mix that was stored outside. Never had an issue with the chain pulling sand or felt like I needed a vibrator to pull it down. 

I have run across sand that doesn't flow as well as others. That might also be something to check if your sand is too fine it might be contributing to problems.


----------

